# صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه



## answer me muslims (14 فبراير 2006)

*صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

اثناء تصوير الكنيسه من الداخل بااحد الكميرات بع تحميض الفلم ظهر صورة الطفل الصغير عند الهيكل بدون قدم تلمس الارض وكان القديس ابانوب


----------



## Coptic Man (14 فبراير 2006)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب

بس اسم الكنيسة ايه وفين  يا انسر مي مسلم*


----------



## answer me muslims (15 فبراير 2006)

هى كانت كنيسه القديس ابانوب لكن فين معرفتش الحقيقه


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب فقديسيه *
*اكيد كنيسه سمنود *
*تقريبا هيه دى*


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*يا جماعه ممكن تبصو ناحيه الشمال شويه كده وشوفوا*
*فيه حد واقف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## †gomana† (7 مارس 2006)

*صورة جميلة جدا يا انسر*

*على فكرة كنيسة القديس ابانوب فى سمنود قبل دمياط بشوية بركته تكون مع جميعنا امين*

*وحياتك يابلاك مش تحولنا معاك مفيش حاجة على الشمال خالص*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 مارس 2006)

بركة القديس ابانوب تكون معنة بس مش هى دي الكنيسة الا  فى سمنود  دى كنيسة تانية بس معرفهاش


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

صورة جميلة ربنا ببيمجد اسمة ف قديسية


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## دانى (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*بركة صلوات القديس ابانوب تكون معانا جميعا*
*اشكرك  يا انسر*


----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام لقديسيك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي answer me muslims*

*بجد شكراً
أنا بشكرك جداً علي هذه الصورة
وتلك الملحوظة
فالقديس أبانوب هو شفيعي الثالث 

في الثلاثي البطل ​**شفعائي*

*فشكراً يا أخي*​*سلام*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب *


----------



## tina_tina (15 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا مفيش كلام يتقال
مفيش اعظم من ديانتنا 
وليرتفع اسم الرب الى اعلى السموات
وانا معاك فى خيال جنب المنجلية 
تعالى وانا اقولك
وليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## ghost3310 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام على من أتبع الهدي 
أخي العزيز answer me muslims
لقد قلت أنك صورت الكنيسه من الداخل أي أنك زرتها وأنت من صورتها فكيف لاتعرف مكانها ؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكر للك أخي العزيز


----------



## tina_tina (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ghost3310 قال:


> السلام على من أتبع الهدي
> أخي العزيز answer me muslims
> لقد قلت أنك صورت الكنيسه من الداخل أي أنك زرتها وأنت من صورتها فكيف لاتعرف مكانها ؟؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكر للك أخي العزيز


 
يا اخى العزيز
انه لم يقل انه الذى قام بتصوير الصورة ولكن ارجع مرة اخرى للنص المكتوب 
وليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الصليب ليتمجد أسم الرب ..

شكرآ على الصورة المعجزة ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> طبعا مفيش كلام يتقال
> مفيش اعظم من ديانتنا
> وليرتفع اسم الرب الى اعلى السموات
> وانا معاك فى خيال جنب المنجلية
> ...



*أنا حاسة فعلآ ان فية خيال بس مش واضح ..

ممكن تقليلنا فية اية ..*


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

القديس أبانوب سلام الرب عليه
بركة صلواته تكون معانا ونتبارك بيها


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hanysabry (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ليتمجد اسم الرب بركة صلوات القديس انانوب تكون معنا


----------



## مستر بيرو (20 ديسمبر 2006)

_*   صوره جميله جدا .. وفعلا انا لما كبرت الصوره  لقيته مش واقف على الارض .. ولحظة ان فيه حد تانى واقف  ناحية الشمال *_


----------



## moka177 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الله ميرسي أوى أنا أول مره أشوفها حلوه أوى ربنا يخليك وفعلا بتظهر عجائب الرب فى قديسيه


----------



## steven george (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لا دى كنيسة فى استراليا


----------



## *S.O.G* (27 ديسمبر 2006)

المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الى الابد آمين  
  شكراً على تعبكم وربنا يبارك أعمال يديكم آمين


----------



## ماهر فاروق فايز عوض (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

كككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

*جميلة*
:yaka:


----------



## طير المهاجر (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسيه تبان معجزاته فى فى زهور القديس ابانوب                                             شكرا  على صور الجميلة


----------



## ماهر فاروق فايز عوض (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

فليتمجد اسم الرب الهن ابو ابانوب


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

سر الرب لخائفيه
بركة القديس ابانوب تكون معنا​


----------



## m2mweb (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

بركة القديس العظيم مع جميعنا


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

صوره جميله بركه وشفاعه ا لقديس ابانوب يكون معانا امين 

شكرا ليك


----------



## نودى (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

الرب يحافظ عليك وصلاة القديس ابانوب تكون معنا امين


----------



## +مادونا+ (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ليتمجد اسم الرب صوره جميله بركه وشفاعه القديس ابانوب تكون معانا


----------



## اسحاق جيد مسعود (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

الصوره جميله جدا بس دى مش كنيسة سمنود
عموما بركه العظيم ابنوب تكون معانا


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

بس دى مش كنيسة القديس ابانوب فى سمنود


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ليتمجد اسم الله فى قديسيه


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

الصوره دى فى كنيسه بسدنى استراليا
وده لنك الخبر
http://www.newmiracles.org/abanoub.htm

ثانكس للكل


----------



## sosana (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ميرسي على الصورة
بركة صلاته تكون معانا


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## samy3030 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

*مشاركتك ملهاش علاقه بالصوره*

*اتمنى التركيز*


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

* رائع*
* رائع *
*رائع  رائع رائع رائع رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *
* رائع *​*بهاء*​


----------



## المزاحم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

شكرا اخونا انسر على الصورة الجميلة ننتظر البقية


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

*بركة معنا امين​*


----------



## Martreem (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

حاجة جميلة جدا ومثيرةللاعجاب


----------



## tena_tntn (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

صلوته تكون معنا جميعا امين
شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

*



شكرا للمعجزه المصوره

شفاعه القديس ابانوب النهيسى معكم والجميع





​*​


----------



## maged18 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

صلوات القديس ابانوب تكون معانا


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

رووووووووووووووعة

كل الشكر


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

ميرررررسى على الصوره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

بركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معانا
امين

ميرسي علي الصوره الجميله دي
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

موضوع جميل جدا وليتمد اسم الرب في قديسيه​


----------



## hananehab (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

*جمبلة جدا جدا*

*شكرااااااااااااااااا لك *
*




*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

مفيش كنيسة فى مصر تحمل اسم ابانوب الا كنيستين

واحدة فى سمنود

وواحدة فى اسكندرية وهى كنيستى​


----------



## روما98 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية

نطلب شفاعة القديس ابانوب

فلينفعنا بصلواتة دائما

ميرسى اوى على المعجزة الجميلة
​


----------



## جمانا جوابره (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: صورة ظهور لقديس ابانوب عند هيكل الكنيسه*

[بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس​
يا قديس ابانوب ارجاك من قلب مكسور ان تصلي وتبارك الجنين الذي بداخلي وان تحميه من كل شر ومن كل حسد 

لتكن صلواتك معنا ايها القديس الطاهر العفيف الذي لا يخيب كل امل او رجاء 

بركة صلواتك معنا 

آمين


----------

